# Briggs 14.5HP Crankcase Cover removal



## psgregory (Oct 25, 2008)

While replacing a blown engine on my lawn tractor with another (used) engine, I managed to punch a small hole in the crankcase cover. Since the old and new engines are the same I proceeded to try and remove the cranckcase cover from the new engine, but it will only slide off the crankshaft about 3/4" before it won't budge any further. I didn't wan't to force it any more without getting some expert advice and opinons on how to get it off.

Is there something else holding in in there, a key or set screw or something I'm missing? The cover off the older engine came off fine with no problem that I recall, but I took it apart months ago before deciding not to rebuild it. Any help is most appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

Push the cover back in place and take emery paper and clean the rust and dirt form the shaft and apply a little engine oil. Should slide right off provided you removed the shaft key. You may want to rub your finger over the area to see if there is a small burr. Tom


----------



## Factory Works (Oct 26, 2008)

it may have a Set screw on the shaft watch out for them.. Not all motors have them but the new ones do..


----------



## psgregory (Oct 25, 2008)

I'll try the emory paper trick- I have it soaking in WD40 right now.

I have used a gear puller, with eyebolts through the bolt holes, with no success. Just started to bend out the eyes.

If there is a set screw, where might I find it? This is an older engine. 

Thanks again for any help you can give.
psg


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

Pay particular attention around the keyway. That area can get a lot of stress depending on the history of the unit and have high spots. It doesn't take much to cause the cover to hang.

Also, once you get the cover off, you should consider replacing the seal. You'd hate to go to all this trouble and end up with a leak because the seal got 'hosed' during the removal process. Cheap insurance! Good luck!


----------

